# USP Black Friday Special: 2.5L Testpipe or High Flow Cat pipe From $200



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Bring in the season by adding some horsepower to you 2.5L. The USP testpipe is now also available with a 200 cell cat to stay emissions compliant. Installation is straight forward and can be performed by the weekend DIYer in about an hour. This upgrade is truely the best bang for you buck!

The USP Motorsports Race Pipe bolts directly to the OEM naturally aspirated down pipe and features a slip fit connection for the mid pipe. Intended for off-road racing use only. This pipe increases torque and horsepower mid and high range of the powerband by eliminating the very restrictive factory pipe which holds the catalytic converters.

*Features:*

* High quality T304 stainless steel, mandrel bent

* Made in the USA!

* Tig Welded by hand

* Available with high flow cat

* Integrated rear oxygen sensor spacer


*Application:*

Fits all 2.5L 5 cylinder motors Found in the Rabbit, Golf, and Jetta





















*Pricing



Testpipe regular price: $275
High flow cat regular price : $425

*************Black Friday Special, VALID ON 11/23/2012 ONLY!*************


Testpipe: $200
High Flow cat pipe $350*

*Click Here to order, use coupon code "BFTP" at check out!*


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Subscribed so I don't forget.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh ok so it can only be purchased 11/23? It wouldn't be by a chance free shipping would it?

If so I'm buying it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Oh ok so it can only be purchased 11/23? It wouldn't be by a chance free shipping would it?
> 
> If so I'm buying it
> 
> ...


sorry no free shipping. It should be around $20 in the U.S.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

So much temptation here, hopefully I can scrape together the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

almost sale time!


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Any chance for a Cyber Monday sale with about the same deal?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Damnit I missed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Any chance for a Cyber Monday sale with about the same deal?






cbs_24 said:


> Damnit I missed it.


will be good until midnight on monday :laugh:

Have at it!


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Purchased my test pipe, now I just have to pray for some kindness from customs lol. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

the sale will continue through 11/26 for Cyber Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*last minute shopping DISCOUNT !!!*

*available through sunday night 12/16:*

***Use coupon code "BFTP" at check out and get:***

_$275_ Testpipe for *$200*

_$425_ High Flow cat pipe for *$350*

Get your last minute shopping done and save $$$ on these awesome parts!!!


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Are both pipes emissions compliant?


Tapatalkin'


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thagodeus said:


> Are both pipes emissions compliant?
> 
> 
> Tapatalkin'


The high flow cat pipe is likely to be emissions compliant. 

The pipe without any cat is very unlikely to be emissions compliant.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, got mine last week. Hopefully install this weekend.  It's Beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Thank you for your business!

Glad you like it!! :beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Are you extending the sale out further?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> Are you extending the sale out further?


Yes it is extended! Coupon code works again.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it is extended! Coupon code works again.



Thanks for the quick response. How long will the coupon code be valid?


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. How long will the coupon code be valid?


would also like to know... just came across some cash. :thumbup:


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Ugh, I need to go pick up my last paycheck.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

We are doing this as a "last minute shopping sale", so it will be valid through Christmas. Thank you!

:snowcool:

( ^ there are no santa smileys...)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

last weekend to get this deal


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

I have one catted test-pipe left that i can extend sale pricing on


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Just installed mine yesterday, super easy to do, and sound awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> Just installed mine yesterday, super easy to do, and sound awesome! :thumbup:


glad your enjoying it


----------



## Big Chin (Dec 10, 2009)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> Just installed mine yesterday, super easy to do, and sound awesome! :thumbup:


Sound clip? With stock cat back? I need to hear... :x


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Installed your catless pipe two weeks ago and hooked it up to the stock pipes until ordered catback came in. Not much change in sound hooked up to stock, slight growl maybe, and very little power felt. But, it did get rid of about 10 pounds in scrap metal. I installed the new catback system to the catless test pipe this last weekend and couldn't be happier. Best $200 spent on my car yet.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Chin said:


> Sound clip? With stock cat back? I need to hear... :x


no sound clip yet maybe this weekend i could get my brother to record some stuff since its gonna be nice...and no my car is pretty much straight piped with a magnaflow muffler, UM manifold and CAI.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Tombien said:


> Installed your catless pipe two weeks ago and hooked it up to the stock pipes until ordered catback came in. Not much change in sound hooked up to stock, slight growl maybe, and very little power felt. But, it did get rid of about 10 pounds in scrap metal. I installed the new catback system to the catless test pipe this last weekend and couldn't be happier. Best $200 spent on my car yet.


x2 

Same for me, bought it used almost a year ago from a user on here and just installed it last week because my flexible was leaking. And there is a slight growl and it drone at around 2800 RPM but you can see a big difference when you're in the upper range. 

Best $200, at least I did see a difference, not like my unitronic flash which I slightly regret because I didn't see a difference aside from idle RPM and rev-hang. 

Definitively recommand this mod.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

disphunktion said:


> x2
> 
> Same for me, bought it used almost a year ago from a user on here and just installed it last week because my flexible was leaking. And there is a slight growl and it drone at around 2800 RPM but you can see a big difference when you're in the upper range.
> 
> ...


 glad you enjoy it :thumbup:


----------

